# In Line Tube Exhaust



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

Has anyone had any experience with the exhaust systems that In Line Tube sells? I have ordered new RA exhaust manifolds from Ram Air Restorations and would like to replace the exhaust system with a oversized stock system.

InLine offers a oversized system and they say the mufflers are stock shape/size but are turbo type that flow better than the stock ones. The system also comes with all the needed hangers/hardware for installation. 

Just wondering if anybody has used any of these systems?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

I am familiar with the Inline Tube systems. I know that their mufflers are a turbo style muffler, with a sound that is very close to the originals.

I have seen their systems on several vehicles; top notch stuff.


----------



## SCG Pontiac (Feb 23, 2014)

Everything I have seen from In-Line has been good stuff. Never used their exhaust before though. Gardner is pricey but very good.


----------



## MAP53 (Nov 10, 2013)

I went to the big antique car parts swap meet today at the KY fairgrounds and about the first booth I ran across was Inline Tube. I ordered the oversize system which has 2 1/2" headpipes and then 2 1/4" the rest of the way back and unreduced where it goes through the mufflers. I got a discount which basically saved me the $70 shipping cost. So I should be good to go now. Thanks for the input.

Mark


----------

